# Samsung S27D850T oder ein anderer Monitor?



## Thorsten (23. Januar 2016)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob schon so einige Kauferfahrungen mit den Samsung S27D850T haben? 
Dieser Testbericht: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/201…7d850t-led.html sagt mir zu und überlege mir den zuzulegen. Preis is' überschaubar, doch leider nur online zu erwerben. Bei Media Markt oder Saturn nicht zu kaufen, hat das irgendwelche Gründe? Ach ja, Spielen tu ich zurzeit nicht, vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder.

Danke!


----------

